# G-Rider



## deleted17310 (Nov 11, 2016)

I was stuck in a rut in reno/sparks when the drugs started to take hold. Off parole for the last 16 months but tweekin for the last 9. There is the business, and then there is being a skinny twacked out iron worker. And that is not the business. I was making too much money for stopping to be a viable option, besides I kind of just like getting high. I knew I had to get out of there or I was going back. I had already been doing a little dirt in the streets here in there for the last couple of months because well that's what I like to do when I get high I Go robbin, and I'm not talking about Batman's little punk sidekick. But like I said I knew I had to get out so I slow played it and kept things pretty close to the vest I took a great big motorcycle and let it sit for like a month then I started slowly buying up the gear I would need to hit the road. I sold off all the material possessions I had that was worth anything Xbox, shaved keys and lockout manuals, a really awesome road bike and then I picked up a travel bag of dope well like 3 of them but who's counting. I got on my hog and I tore the hell out of it not really knowing where I was going then having a destination, when all the sudden my bike took a shit about 40 miles out of Wendover Nevada so I just pushed it off into the sagebrush laid it down and I didn't even get to walk a mile before some pisas picked me up. Well in Wendover I decided that my destination was shipped it was a waste of time and I didn't know what the fuck to do and then I stumbled upon squat the planet when looking up if the Union Pacific stopped there and I saw something about the slabs and remember that I always kind of wanted to check that out but I was still stuck in Wendover and I didn't really want to go back to Nevada so I boosted a car to Salt Lake City smoke some dope and watching weird porn along the way and now here I sit in front of the McDonald's heading out to get some new straps for my pack and thinking maybe I'll check out Labor Max for a couple of days worth of work before making my way down to the slabs see you guys out there. Stay thirsty my friends remember it's a tough universe if you're going to survive out here you need to know where your towel is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Tude (Nov 11, 2016)

fuk!! One hell of a travel story  ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 11, 2016)

Life man. Liked ole Reno. good luck dude.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 11, 2016)

Sent from my MotoG3 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 12, 2016)

shit like this gives travelers a bad name. not to mention you just incriminated yourself. it's lame enough to tweak and steal cars, but you're proud enough to tell the story on the internet? GTFO and come back when the speed wears off and you've got some common sense.


----------



## deleted17310 (Nov 12, 2016)

It's also lame to be a troll and flame people without knowing them or their backround. We can't all walk the righteous path of the humble travelen. The universe requires balance. Without evil coulee their be good? Without cowardice could their be valor? Or without me could you have your pedestal to reign down on the wicked upon with talk of your good name and simple sober life of a traveler? So pound that in your ass lame 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## deleted17310 (Nov 12, 2016)

Not only that your reference to "a bad name" is so black and white it's racist. Everything is not just good and bad, or right and wrong. There is also honorable and dishonorable. It was honorable for me to do what I needed to do to get away from drugs in a way I kneew I had a chance at suceeding in. It was dishonorable for you to judge someone that you know nothing about. You steam rolled right over my statement about doing this to get away from drugs. You picked apart my story and kept what you could judge me on and tossed the rest. That sir was dishonorable. Just because I'm a drug addict doesn't mean I won't see thru your bullshit. It means I'll see through it faster there is no better manipulator than an addit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Dmac (Nov 12, 2016)

A tweaker going to the slabs? sounds like the beginning of a bad joke.


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 13, 2016)

This is a good story. You guys are quick to judge. It's not like he's talking about rape or murder here. Yes, I'd be mad if my whip got stolen, I'd be out 700$, but it's still a good story. Have you ever read "You Can't Win" by Jack Black? Plenty of slightly unethical stickyfingered episodes but that doesn't distract from it being plain a good book

Sent from my Z831 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

